# Damon Howatt Mamba



## littlelefty (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi all,
newbie here. Been lurking a while and actually bought a bow from the classified section; a Damon Howatt Mamba.

It's a beautiful bow. 

Can ya'll help me with the approximate vintage? I know the Mamba is now sold by Martin, and I think I recall that Martin bought Damon Howatt's business. But I cannot remember when.

Great site! I've been reading and doing searches, and learning lots! Maybe one day I'll have something to contribute.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

I think the best person to ask would be a member called "Howattman" here on AT---you can look up his name in the members list and send him a private message. Now---unless I am mistaken, with older Damon Howatt bows, you can sometimes look at the serial number on the bow and be able to tell by the numbers used (I am not exactly sure of the coding, but from what I've heard, one can tell the approximate date of manufacture by those numbers/configuration). If nothing else works, perhaps you can try calling Martin Archery's Walla Walla office and attempting to speak to Larry Hatfield on the phone. I've been patched through to Larry when I had a special order which needed his attention and he was very helpful. Older Damon Howatts are some of the absolute _best_ bows out there to be gotten, as long as they are in good, shootable condition, and many older Howatts can---and usually do---outperform many of the newer bows on the market today:darkbeer:


----------



## SueO (Nov 26, 2007)

littlelefty said:


> Hi all,
> newbie here. Been lurking a while and actually bought a bow from the classified section; a Damon Howatt Mamba.
> 
> It's a beautiful bow.
> ...


Hi and welcome to AT.
If you could either post pictures or give the serial number on the bow if it is visible we might be able to help.


----------



## nulfisin (May 19, 2009)

*Wonderful Bow*

Can't help you on the vintage, but it's my favorite bow. The only "problem" is that I don't take it hunting. I ding my bows up without fail, so the Hoyt Gamemaster II goes with. 

Enjoy!


----------



## littlelefty (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree; it is a pretty bow and I will tremble taking it in the woods. But that is the intent. But you got me thinking - I like the looks of the Hoyt Dorado - maybe another purchase to use in the brush

The serial number is HU4331.

Thanks for the replies to date. I may get a picture of it up later, but that's a little more of a chore than typing the serial number.


----------



## Howattman54 (Mar 19, 2006)

Littlelefty - PM Sent

Martin Archery bought the Damon Howatt Archery Co. in 1976, and used the DH name and logo on their bows until the mid 1990s. All recurves and longbows sold by Martin (with the exception of a couple very recent models) are made at the Howatt Plant in Yakima, WA......just like they always have been. 

The Mamba is the same bow as the old Howatt Hi Speed, which was discontinued in 1979. The Hi Speed was reintroduced as the Mamba in 1986. The name comes from a series of bows made by Howatt in the early 1960's that included the Mamba Hi-Speed [58"], the Mamba Hunter [62"], and the Mamba Rocket [66'].


----------



## littlelefty (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the information and PM on age of my bow! I can't wait to get some arrrows and start shooting it.


----------



## 1313nortac (Feb 14, 2016)

I was lucky enough to pick up a 76 hi speed. It's in beautiful shape. And it shoots super fast. Best of luck!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

